# Black sand



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone got some? I need some for a 120 and a 150. Let me know if you have some and I can come pick it up today or tomorrow. Thanks, Jim


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Anyone got some? I need some for a 120 and a 150. Let me know if you have some and I can come pick it up today or tomorrow. Thanks, Jim


I have got a bag of sand and the turface.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

How much do you want for the sand? PM me if you want.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

What kinda tank you settin' up there, Slim Jim?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice to see you on here again Jim! I am headed up to the CAFE Auction today so if you and Sean have worked out a deal on the sand/Soilmaster I should be able to pick it up for you. Give me a call and let me know if you need me to stop by Sean's.


----------

